# Electric Pump Sprayers for Wallpaper removal



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Been getting a lot of wallpaper removal lately. Do any of you guys utilize an electric pump sprayer?

This is the one I was considering.






can purchase here.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200332331_200332331

I have seen Bill's setup with the 3 gallon sprayer attached to a small tire inflating pump. Considered making that setup, but for the affordability of this pump, and the fact I can utilize it in more ways, I may go this route.

I would just leave in center of room and switch out to a longer hose for wallpaper removing.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thats a lot to spend on a piece of equipment that usually doesn't last even a year.
The wand looks a little cheep and that's what always goes.
If you have an airless sprayer they work great. Nice fine even spray which keeps water running down the walls to a minimum. Even the cheapest pos airless should be able to spray water.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Palnews26 said:


> Thats a lot to spend on a piece of equipment that usually doesn't last even a year.
> The wand looks a little cheep and that's what always goes.
> If you have an airless sprayer they work great. Nice fine even spray which keeps water running down the walls to a minimum. Even the cheapest pos airless should be able to spray water.


I tried using my airless, but it seems to atomize the water so much that it creates this hanging mist in the air. This was years ago and I never tried again. With the hot water it was just too much, like being in a steam bath. Largest tip I carry is a 517, maybe trying a larger tip would help.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i use the Chapin Industrial concrete sprayer. it's very heavy duty,has brass parts and can handle caustic solutions includiing TSP for exterior cleaning. they often put in muriatic acids for concrete. nothing will corrode on this sprayer. the wand is professional quality.


i bought it for $50-$60 7-8 years ago. i'm sure if you shop around you can get a good deal.

i use it strictly for wallpaper removal and have done a ton of it. i rarely wet more than a wall or two at a time and then re-wet a 3'-4' section as I proceed scraping down the wall. i usually do one (or two) sections at a time.i wash the residue off with TSP and then a quick hot water rinse with a bee mop. the walls are sparkling clean when finished.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chapin-3-5-...066?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item563c2d447a

http://www.chapinmfg.com/ICatalogA.asp


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

I picked up a 3 gallon Chapin this week, and I realized that it sufficient enough for me.

I attached about 18' feet of hose to it, and it worked out great. It's really not much pumping at all on this pump.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

SouthFloridaPainter said:


> I tried using my airless, but it seems to atomize the water so much that it creates this hanging mist in the air. This was years ago and I never tried again. With the hot water it was just too much, like being in a steam bath. Largest tip I carry is a 517, maybe trying a larger tip would help.


 
this along with using Diff is a bad thing, very bad:yes:


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

Palnews26 said:


> Thats a lot to spend on a piece of equipment that usually doesn't last even a year.
> The wand looks a little cheep and that's what always goes.
> If you have an airless sprayer they work great. Nice fine even spray which keeps water running down the walls to a minimum. Even the cheapest pos airless should be able to spray water.


Yea the close up of the cheap plastic tips did it for me. I would want at least a metal spray tip at that price. If they screw off so you can clean them AND they sell replacements... maybe yea. 

Im like most painters... I always shoot something through it that I really shouldn't so Im LUCKY for it to last a year:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

GrantsPainting said:


> Yea the close up of the cheap plastic tips did it for me. I would want at least a metal spray tip at that price. If they screw off so you can clean them AND they sell replacements... maybe yea.
> 
> Im like most painters... I always shoot something through it that I really shouldn't so Im LUCKY for it to last a year:whistling2:


 
I, for one, do not spray


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

That Chapin looks like a nice sprayer. Maybe I'll pick one up when my old one goes.
If I have a lot of paper to remove I'll still use the airless.
I never use Diff. When I've used it in the past, I never saw much of an improvement over super hot water.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I had a chapin for a number of years, but it rusted out. If you can believe that.

the 20 foot hose is one of the best things you can do.

Your next investment is the wand and spray tip. Chapin makes some good ones.
I've used a cheap imitation of this:










and the fan pattern was really nice. I've been looking for a source where I don't have to pay outrageous internet shipping fees

Those electric powered pumps are great - while they last. I jury rigged mine because the reports of longevity vs the price did not make a good value.


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

chrisn said:


> I, for one, do not spray


Were not talking about spraying paint... Its a plastic garden sprayer except with a motorized pump so you don't have to keep up pumping. 

If you do decks and fence staining or exteriors at all you should read this thread more carefully. Unless you like to run corrosive cleaners through you power washer. Me. Id rather ruin a cheap garden sprayer than let the cleaner siphon through and mess up the wand.


----------

